# Pheasant hunting preserve in SE South Dakota



## sdhunterjn (Jan 6, 2009)

We want to get the dogs out one more time this week and are looking for a pheasant hunting preserve between Sioux Falls and Yankton SD. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

try Al,s Dream in Flandreu they ave a web page tell them K.R. sent you


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

E circle E in Meckling, SD, right between vermillion and yankton. i used to work there. real good people that run it.


----------

